#ubuntu-s390x 2016-05-13
<jfh> @fbader: hi & welcome
<fbader> @jfh Thanks, just about to get some sleep since it's 3AM.
<jfh> @fabder: yeah - I already wondered about your late mail ;-) - have a good remaining night
<cpaelzer> ah you are already active - hi fbader
<fbader> @cpaelzer Hello, yes I'm trying to learn about IRC.  Never used it before.
<cpaelzer> fbader: it is not so much different to other messengers
<cpaelzer> fbader: just less silly pictures and more content
<cpaelzer> fbader: so the "employed messenger" among the kiddies :-P
<fbader> Is there are documented process for adding DASD to a guest so that it is permanent after IPL?  Is adding new DASD to /udev/rules.d the recommended way?
<cpaelzer> chzdev will take care of creating udev rules
<cpaelzer> lszdev&chzdev are provided and supported by IBM
<cpaelzer> part of s390-utils s390-tools or whatever it is called today
<cpaelzer> take a look at their manpages that should cover most that you need
<cpaelzer> including enqiry of devices, selecting active/inactive, ...
<cpaelzer> fbader: ^^
<fbader> I didn't see them in the doc on the Ubuntu site.   Is there a "Drivers & Commands" document for Ubunutu like there is for SLES & RHEL?
<cpaelzer> fbader: AFAIK that doc is in progress under lead by Dorothea in BB
<cpaelzer> fbader: but I didn't see a draft of it nor a final version yet
<cpaelzer> but I must admit I haven't checked
<cpaelzer> fbader: the cool thing is this
<cpaelzer> fbader: since we picked up the new stuff from IBM by that it actually is documented
<cpaelzer> fbader: just not in a ubunut specific manner
<cpaelzer> fbader: but there is the generic "upstream" devcie drivers book
<cpaelzer> fbader: http://public.dhe.ibm.com/software/dw/linux390/docu/l4n4dd29.pdf
<cpaelzer> fbader: and there is a whole chapter about this new one-place-for-all thing
<cpaelzer> fbader: page 602 ff
<fbader> Thanks!  I'll check that out.
<cpaelzer> fbader: page 701 and around hold all the ls* tools
<xnox> $ man chzdev ? =)
<jfh> @fbader: there is indeed a draft of the device drivers book for kernel 4.4 - you should contact Dorothea Matthaeus from the IBM ID team in BB
<jfh> @cpaelzer: oh - didn't saw all your lines ... sorry
<cpaelzer> jfh: I had maaany lines, how could you miss them :-P
<jfh> :-D
<cpaelzer> but that is a great example why Ubuntu is great for so many people
<cpaelzer> not outdated old tools, not super-special-own-tools if not needed
<cpaelzer> just most recent manaufacturer provided SW in most cases
<cpaelzer> I like that
<jfh> well, I'm using pidgin - and it you scroll up and forgot to scroll down to the end again - you may miss the latest lines ... (until you really scroll down again ...)
<jfh> right ...
<cpaelzer> xnox: is there now a nicer way to install from FTP with a setup like our forced VLAN config?
<cpaelzer> xnox: I still use the old google keep I got from you, did that got better or is it considered a non supported setup with a working workaround?
<xnox> cpaelzer, it should be perfect very soon.
<xnox> cpaelzer, with http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/yakkety-proposed/main/installer-s390x/20101020ubuntu455/images/ it should be just netcfg/vlan_id=XYZ and magical.
<xnox> i fixed the last bug, i think, and will retest now.
<xnox> and then SRU fixups into xenial.
<cpaelzer> xnox: great
<cpaelzer> xnox: that means we will at some point have an updated installer for Xenial on laconia then
<cpaelzer> nic
<xnox> yeap
#ubuntu-s390x 2018-05-12
<hey_there>  THE L0DE RADIO HOUR IS LIVE HTTP://YOUTUBE.COM/L0DE/LIVE CALL IN NOW @ 315-505-4666 IRC.EFNET.ORG #LRH
<hey_there> dragan-s cpaelzer intheclouddan smb jfh elmo MaStr-- ubottu Loopeth|aka|kip slashd brookswarner pppingme kwmonroe wgrant Bercik mwhudson slangasek ubuntulo13 cjwatson moon127
